# Celtic Dragon Mass Drol



## WilburforceOne (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone have any information on this?

It's available here Celtic Dragon Mass Drol - Powerful Pro-homone

I've heard people refer to it as 'superdrol'.

Never tried a PH before; any advice on these ingredients? And do I have to do some sort of cycle and off period?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmmm, it looks impressive, or am I just being bitchy?

They don't even tell you the strength of it and the label looks awful!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

A free ad for a crap looking "pro hormone" on a site that doesn't advertise here by the look of things!

I'm leaving it up bcos it looks so bad, anyone buying this deserves kidney failure for being so fkn stupid!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm with Extreme on this one!

Well dodgy!


----------



## banter691466868016 (Jun 28, 2011)

They sell this up my gym for 50 notes, label looks pretty low budget and PH's seem the most sketchy supplements, all the guys that are on it look pretty jacked .... has anyone on here tried it?


----------



## AlexR33 (Aug 11, 2009)

lol @ the 1 posters commenting on it. Probably the people selling it!


----------



## swiftlee77 (Jun 30, 2011)

Loads of people at my gym on this, its only 30 quid as well so youre gettin robbed mate paying 50 for it, the guys who take this have put on good gains and strength but for me id stay well clear anything so good has got to be soo so bad bit like methl 1 test i rekon


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Someone e-mailed me thru the Extreme Nutrition website slagging off Extreme Nutrition products and asking what I know about anything.

He didn't leave a name or a number so I couldn't get back to him but the product does look awful and no matter how good it is if it looks bad it will put people off.

After his mail I looked again at the site shown above, they don't list the active ingredient or anything, so what are people buying?

If looking for a cheap pro-hormone this looks alright, OxyVar, it's not as strong as T-Bullet but that will suit many people I guess and it's pretty cheap too.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Extreme would you have a look at my thread in the pro hormone section gyno and epi I'd really like your input before I do anything..cheers


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

If i'm going to take anything like this would rather spend the extra £15 and get t-bullets or something a bit more well known. I'm not one of those people who think extreme is all there is out there but at least he comes on here and is honest about things. When it comes to supps honesty is pretty hard to come by.


----------

